# Help with sticky flock



## myteeskiwi (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know where in New Zealand you can find sticky flock? Ive looked in all the sewing shops wall paper shops online but i cant seem to find it anywhere! 

any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Do you plan on using it for cutting patterns?


----------



## myteeskiwi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes rhinestone templates


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I would have posted this with my question but I couldn't find the link!

We don't use flock, always used Sandblast Vinyl. It's easily available from vinyl stockists.

We buy ours from Xpres in the UK Xpres.co.uk - Stencil Film 25cm Wide X 25m Roll

This is the process we use:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t85284.html

Hope that widens your supply options.

John


----------



## myteeskiwi (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi, I found some of that stuff and did a template with it, was a complete pain to weed as every hole came up with it, and when i finally got round to trying it out only about 60% of the stones stayed in.

this is the stuff i found
SGS Rhinestone Template Material Roll


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

That's a surprise, we've not experienced any of those problems! Are you using a 60Deg blade in your cutter?

We use a Graphtec CE5000 & rStones software.

Cheers

John


----------



## myteeskiwi (Jul 27, 2014)

Was using a 45deg blade, on a GCC expert 24


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

You might find a 60 deg blade will help when weeding, also set an overcut too.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

myteeskiwi said:


> this is the stuff i found
> SGS Rhinestone Template Material Roll


I hate this stuff. I find the stones get stuck between rows of stones that are in the holes and my tape sticks to it so much that it sometimes pulls up the template and then the stones fall through the holes. 

Also, when I pull up my tape there are so many stones that are stuck on their side of instead of the top of the stone that I have to tip the stones off its side and back to the top. Just not worth the extra effort to use this material.

Sticky Flock is the only way to go for me.


----------

